# Gun parts



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

I am looking for a local place to buy some parts for my shotgun. I went hunting this morning and on my second shot of the day my trigger assembly fell out. I lost the single pin that holds it in. My guess is because I lost a spring a couple days ago when I was cleaning it. I didn't think the spring was that important but apperantly it is. Brownells has the spring but not the trigger guard pin, plus the spring is on back ordered. Any ideas where I might be able to find the parts. My shotgun is a Benelli M2.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

You'll probably need to order that through Benelli or someone like Brownells


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> You'll probably need to order that through Benelli or someone like Brownells


+1. Call them and let them know the duck hunt has started and you need the parts ASAP. Offer to pay over night shipping. They may do it free .


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Ruger gave me a part for free. I dismanted the gas block for cleaning and lost a little pin that was so small that I didnt hear it hit the floor and after calling them, they sent the pin to me via Express Mail for free


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Good customer service is the name of the game.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

hope you can get it fixed soon so your not out to long for the hunt the best is yet to come with the cold


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm working out my own issue with a Benelli right now too. Everyone has told me there is not a Benelli specialist around, so going straight to Benelli is about the only option. Good luck to ya, I hope you are back in action asap.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

I called Benelli, told them the parts I needed and they told me they were on the way. No questions asked, parts should be here sometime next week, hopefully I will be back in action next weekend. I need to take a break to find a girlfriend anyways. I dont think I will ever shoot a different brand of shotgun.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

huntingbuddy said:


> . I need to take a break to find a girlfriend anyways.


Spoken like a true RM! :lol:

All girlfriends do is make you want to spend time with them. Then you get married. Then you feel bad when you want to go hunting.

A bit of advice: Women marry men expecting to change them, and they dont change. Men marry women expecting them to stay the same, and they change. Dont get too foolhardy just yet HB


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

LOL Thanks for the advice Bax. I am just looking to go on a few dates to get one of my buddies off my back. We got home at the same time and he is already engaged, so he gives me a hard time about not having been on a date for a while. In fact he might see this post he usually lurks on here. :lol:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

huntingbuddy said:


> LOL Thanks for the advice Bax. I am just looking to go on a few dates to get one of my buddies off my back. We got home at the same time and he is already engaged, so he gives me a hard time about not having been on a date for a while. In fact he might see this post he usually lurks on here. :lol:


Don't push it. Ya gots plenty of time.


----------

